# Attaching fence post to side of retaining wall?



## Drew328i (May 29, 2010)

Hi there - 

I just started to install a fence along my neighbors concrete retaining wall. I started digging and got about 8 inches down when I ran into the footer, or base of the retaining wall, which extends 10 inches into my property. I can't move my fence 10 inches off the wall, and so my only option now (I think) is to somehow attach the 4x4 PT fence post to the side of the retaining wall. I'm installing a 6 foot tall panel fence, with posts every 72". There is 42" of retaining wall above the footer. and the wall is 8" thick. My thought is to screw a u bracket of some sort into the footer with tapcons or something similar, and then to bolt the post to the concrete wall using some type of a wedge anchor and epoxy. What do you all think - any advice is appreciated!


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

What is his retaining wall made of?

If you don't get along with him, maybe you could ask him to remove his footing from your property............ :laughing:


----------



## Drew328i (May 29, 2010)

It is a concrete retaining wall without a cap.

The neighbor and I get along very well now; however I am worried that this may damage the relationship...


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

If it's poured concrete, then your plan sounds fine. I would just use the wedge anchor(s) though, as epoxy is overkill in this situation IMO.

As for the neighbor, don't be afraid to discuss what your plans are with him.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I can't move my fence 10 inches off the wall,


Why not, just to ask?

So, if I understand correctly, you want to attach the fence to the wall. If that's the case, why not drill through the 4x4 with a lag bolt and anchor it into the wall? Or, option 2 would be to run a horizontal stringer across the back side of the fence section and anchor the stringer to the wall. More holes that way, but more points of anchor.

I'm not clear on what we are calling a "wedge anchor." Maybe we are thinking on the same line.

BTW- Do whatever you need to get a hammer drill.


----------



## Drew328i (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's.

I cannot move the fence 10 inches off the wall for two reasons:

1 - Our yard is small, and I really don't want to give up any part of it, even just 10 inches. 

2 - One end of the retaining wall runs parallel to my house at one point with just 40" between the wall and my house; this is one of two access points to my backyard. If I have the fence 10" off the retaining wall it will be 1/4 of the way into the walkway. 

I was thinking of drilling right through the 4x4 and using a wedge anchor or some other type of concrete anchor to mount the post direct to the concrete wall. It sounds like you think this will be sufficient in holding up a 6 foot panel fence?

I do have access to a hammerdrill, so I should be all set once I discuss with my neighbor.


----------

